# New fee schedule for Medicare ASC



## kd2471 (Feb 7, 2008)

I am a little confused by the new fee schedule when it comes to the neurostim trials and IPG inserts. Do you still use the L codes for equipment or just the CPT codes. Also a little clarification on the FC modifier and the FB modifier. Thanks for any help.


----------



## sxcoder05 (Feb 8, 2008)

*trial stimtulators*

With the new medicare fee, the price of the  the implant is included in the procedure fee.


----------



## cconroycpch (Feb 11, 2008)

The new fee does include the supplies, so you would not bill the L code(s), just the CPT Code(s).  As far as the FB and FC modifiers, they are used when the surgery center gets the implants for free or a significant reduction or credit.  This is Medicare's way of trying to make sure they don't pay your center for something your center didn't pay for.


----------

